# I just did my Canon EOS R write up (for weddings)



## wockawocka (Jan 19, 2019)

Not a bad camera at all:

https://www.chrisgilesphotography.com/canon-eos-r-review/canon-eos-r-camera-wedding-photography-review/?preview=true


----------



## federico Botella (Jan 19, 2019)

Hi, you have had some problem with the silent shot. Banding type .Thanks


----------



## wockawocka (Jan 19, 2019)

federico Botella said:


> Hi, you have had some problem with the silent shot. Banding type .Thanks



Sometimes, I only use it for ceremonies and it's all down to the light source and how powerful it is. Same as any electronic shutter.


----------



## federico Botella (Jan 19, 2019)

Is there any way to remove it altogether?
With the anti-blinking is it possible?


----------



## federico Botella (Jan 19, 2019)

I always speak in silent shot


----------



## federico Botella (Jan 19, 2019)

The banding is created by the shutter curtains, light or speed?


----------



## federico Botella (Jan 19, 2019)

you can use the silent burst shooting mode Gracias


----------



## wockawocka (Jan 19, 2019)

You can't stop banding in silent shutter, not 100%. I think the Sony A9 has anti flicker in silent mode but that's imperfect.


----------



## federico Botella (Jan 19, 2019)

Sony AR 3 Sony A7 Sony A9 Nikon Z6 Nikon Z7 the same .Thank you


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 19, 2019)

In the manual at the bottom of page 150 and in the notes on page 151 are some of the cautions. In low light situations with a wide open lens and high shutter speeds its particularly a problem. That might occur when a flash is used in a dark area and the lens is set to full aperture.


----------

